# How did japan get the igfa world record bass



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont understand how japan got the IGFA world record large-mouth bass with a 22.4oz bass when perrys bass in 1932 was the same weight at 22.4oz wouldn't that be a tie, i thought it had to be so much larger to beat the old record :blink:
http://flyfishing.about.com/od/rule...aught-in-japan-by-Manabu-Kurita-Lake-Biwa.htm


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wait ah sec never mind i just saw at the top where it says (ties) the record


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Bass fishing has been a craze in Japan for years. Freshwater angling is huge there.

And you are right, he actually tied the old record from Georgia. Sow Belly is a good book if you are interested in the pursuit of the bass record.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iam in pursuit of the Flathead record


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*123 lbs caught on a Zebco 33???*

World Record - Flathead Catfish
(All Tackle)
Weight: 123 lbs. - 9 oz.
Angler: Ken Paulin
Caught at: Elk City Reservoir
Method: Zebco 33 with 12 lb. test
Record Date: May 14, 1998


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ill never catch that guy iam looking for the state record 49lbs


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Iam in pursuit of the Flathead record


I meant that it's a great book that outlines the obsession that people have with the largemouth bass record and the lengths to which they will go to beat it.

Best of luck with the catfish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

you are right about that, some serious anglers spent countless amounts of money chasing that ol bass from every corner of America, even trying to grow the record in private ponds for decades Americans hunted that lunker, to no per vale then a Japanese civilian captures one Pretty amazing..Personally i thought the record would come from mexico


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The World Record (unofficial) was caught in California. 25 lbs., 01 oz. 
The 74 yoa man decided not to submit the paperwork for the record, why???
http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/bass-world-record.html


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Most of the facts point to that the S GA fish would of never made even close to the weight it supposed to of made.

Its been debated to death but still an interesting read.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> ill never catch that guy iam looking for the state record 49lbs


Me and you both! If we get it in one of those tournaments on the appalachicola we get $50,000 :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

50 pounds is a good fish


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> I dont understand how japan got the IGFA world record large-mouth bass with a 22.4oz bass when perrys bass in 1932 was the same weight at 22.4oz wouldn't that be a tie, i thought it had to be so much larger to beat the old record :blink:
> http://flyfishing.about.com/od/rule...aught-in-japan-by-Manabu-Kurita-Lake-Biwa.htm


 
*Radiation man, for reals...*


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

we gotta watch them Asians, i have always idled them for being the smartest people i ever new, every one in school was always at the top of the class iam sure they did figure out how to genetically grow giants


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> we gotta watch them Asians, i have always idled them for being the smartest people i ever new, every one in school was always at the top of the class iam sure they did figure out how to genetically grow giants


Yep i was at a high school math competition last year, and Rocky Bayou academy had about 10 asians that took 1st place in like every category


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Asians are awesome, we could learn alot from there family honor system :notworthy:i had some really good Asian friends in school they didn't get spankings or punishment for bad grades they got dishonored which for them was the worst thing of all


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

it wasnt a 74 year old man that caught it in CA. Jed Dickerson that holds the 74 year old record...the guy who caught the bass in CA was a younger guy who foul hooked the bass while sight fishing, it was on a bed and he hooked her in the side. Legally he could have legitimately submitted and probably taken the record but he weighed the options and would have rather caught the fish in the mouth to keep the record legit! And i commend him for it, he will catch another fish that beats the old record just for doing something like that


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Scott Long caught her first followed by two more- That fish (named Dottie) recently died and was over 25lbs at her death. There is a Bassmaster article on her in the last month or so. I think the bass in Japan are also Florida Strain bass- I do believe the next record would come from Mexico or Cali. It's a shame that the Escambia river is the 3rd largest river in the state and yet- Yellow beats it hands down on bass per acre- So, out of the three rivers (Esc, Blackwater & Yellow) Yellow is the best(around here) followed by Blackwater, then Esc. to fish for bass


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Those fish were stocked after WWII. It is rumoured that Gen McCarthur liked to fish for bass so he had them stocked in Japan. Now they are considered an invasive species and are not supposed to be released back into the water, but they are released anyway. For a time, Japanese bass anglers were regarded as heroes (there were even comic books made about them) and then it got labeled "dark fishing" for some odd reason. Someting about bass fisherman not showing courtesy on the water. I'm not exactly sure. There have been several highly rated Japanese anglers come out of there into the US circuits, incluidng Takahiro Omori who won the Bassmasters Classic. The guy who got that record targets big bass. There was an article about him in one of the issues of Bassmasters. There have been bigger fish caught in the US, but there has also been so much controversy associated with the catches, that they were all disqualified for some reason. The bass, Dottie, which weighed over 25 pounds was not eligible to be submitted for a record as it was foul hooked and under California law, not eligible to be kept, let alone submitted for a record. IGFA rules state that the fish must be legally caught by state rules and it must be 2 ounces over the previous record. Anyway, that's about all I know about it.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong, but didn't that WR bass from Georgia come out of a river? If so that is amazing considering how much more energy river bass expend fighting the current.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is a pic of it...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Knowing how anal the Japanese can be I expect their ponds are perfectly maintained and they brought in a strain of Florida Bass (the Georgia bass was a Florida strain as are the ones stocked in California and Mexico. that have been close to records).

I'm not saying the Japanese are cheating, I'm saying the ponds are managed very well, just as good hunt clubs manage a lease.

Heck I saw a local Channel 10 show on Saturday about a pond or lake somewhere near Mobile. (I could not watch for long) that was managed and fishermen were asked to take small keepers say 1-2 pounds (think slot redfish) and release bigger fish. The result MORE bigger fish 3 - 6 pounds as competition for food was reduced. Essentially a reverse cull of adult fish.

Jim


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

*the real record*

Dotty will always be the real record to me. watched a nat/geo special on her. caught in march of '06 by Jed Dickerson @ Dixon lake in California. she was 25lb 1 oz. then. released because she was hooked in the gillplate. found floating in the spring of '09, identified by her "dot". they believe she spawned one last time & gave up.. she was 19lbs 6oz. when they found her dead. Jed caught her at her peak condition in '06...


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

The main reason is that these Japanese don't have the same laws we do. Tossing in wounded minnows and small bluegill and getting the bass used to "feeding time" helps bulk them up, and when they find the fish are getting big, its time to harvest them. This is how that guy pulled out the record bass. Steady specific feeding schedule day after day for several years, occasionally using one as bait until he saw the bass were getting big. It just happened that one was a real pig and got huge!

There have been tournaments where people do the same thing, and they only enter that one tournament and run away with the winnings. Its not against the law or rules there so they get away with it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

screwballl said:


> The main reason is that these Japanese don't have the same laws we do. Tossing in wounded minnows and small bluegill and getting the bass used to "feeding time" helps bulk them up, and when they find the fish are getting big, its time to harvest them. This is how that guy pulled out the record bass. Steady specific feeding schedule day after day for several years, occasionally using one as bait until he saw the bass were getting big. It just happened that one was a real pig and got huge!


This is the same thing that happens in California in the reservoirs. Or on the Sipsey River in Alabama below the dam that has all the big stripers.

Actually, it happens everywhere they stock bass, not just Japan.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

True but most states have laws or regulations that make it illegal... the main point is "if caught"...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

screwballl said:


> True but most states have laws or regulations that make it illegal... the main point is "if caught"...


The states are the ones dumping the fingerlings in the lakes and rivers! Believe me, the fish are smart enough that they know the schedule.

California has been aggressively dumping trout and other fry in those lakes and reservoirs for years. The bass just show up for a free meal and get fat.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

First off, Howdy!
I saw the subject and couldn't control myself just gotta jump in here.
I'm kind of a purist so I would tend to agree with the person that thinks the guy who fowl hooked Dottie in '06 is the true record holder. It's unfortunate the fish was fowl hooked. Here's a guy that chases monster bass with a passion and does it with artificial bait vs the Japanese guy that had been baiting fish for quite a while then fishes using live bait. So when I look at it from that point of view the guy from Cali has a greater accomplishment. 
GREAT TOPIC!
I love bass fishing!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

just goes to show that honesty does not always pay off, next time he will say it was a clean hook up


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

yep. at the time of jed dickersons catch, someone was offering $6,000,000 for the official world record bass that would beat perry's fish from the 30's.. they quickly withdrew the offer when dottie was released.. (that was in the tv special as well)


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

If I understand the story right Dickerson offered/paid a guy $2000 that day to fish the nest Dottie was on. Could be urban legend but I'm pretty sure I heard or read that somewhere.


----------

